# Bank info for FM3 renewal



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm looking for bank info for the FM3 renewal...I have a business (cargo de confianza) so I need to go pay, but I'm having trouble tracking down the most up to date info on where to pay with what reference number. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lizzers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for bank info for the FM3 renewal...I have a business (cargo de confianza) so I need to go pay, but I'm having trouble tracking down the most up to date info on where to pay with what reference number. Does anyone have a link?


I just take the slip of paper I get from Migracion with the appropriate account and cost information on it.


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Unfortunately they didn't give me the slip...that's why I'm looking for the info, but the INM site is not exactly user friendly!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lizzers said:


> Unfortunately they didn't give me the slip...that's why I'm looking for the info, but the INM site is not exactly user friendly!


I guess I wasn't very helpful then, was I. My next suggestion would be to go back to Migracion and get the paper. You can get it from the lady at the Info desk on the other side of the elevators (I am assuming you are in Gdl). The wait to talk to her is less than for Migracion itself. I would be concerned about paying without having that paper. I made a mistake once paying for IMSS incorrectly and it took be days of visits to their office and months of waiting to get it straightened out. So I would be gun shy about paying without having the paper from Migracion


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

TundraGreen said:


> I guess I wasn't very helpful then, was I. My next suggestion would be to go back to Migracion and get the paper. You can get it from the lady at the Info desk on the other side of the elevators (I am assuming you are in Gdl). The wait to talk to her is less than for Migracion itself. I would be concerned about paying without having that paper. I made a mistake once paying for IMSS incorrectly and it took be days of visits to their office and months of waiting to get it straightened out. So I would be gun shy about paying without having the paper from Migracion


Thanks Tundra! Yeah, I've had my fare share of mistakes and red tape too, so the best thing is to probably go back there.


----------

